# afx g+ tuning



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

I have been cleaning and tuning magna cars now I am moving on to my g+ chassis'. I have a few with real dirty arms. Are there any no no's when it comes to cleaning and tuning up the g+ chassis'?


----------



## mikeponiatowski (Jan 24, 2006)

gobucks1a said:


> I have been cleaning and tuning magna cars now I am moving on to my g+ chassis'. I have a few with real dirty arms. Are there any no no's when it comes to cleaning and tuning up the g+ chassis'?


Try to clean without removing the armature using small amounts of electrical contact cleaner.

If you are going to remove the armature, be very careful when removing the brush tube holders. They are easy to bend/break and difficult to put back in.

Also, they are difficult to find and expensive to purchase.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Compressed air works well for removing dust and debris also. If you don't have a compressor and air nozzle, the "canned" stuff is viable alternative. Canned air is available at most Office Max stores or at Walmart in the computer accessories section. When cleaning arms especially near the winding areas, try to be as "non-invasive" as possible.

Windings are the most delicate part of the arm. When using contact cleaners, make sure they say "safe for plastics". Take note: Armature winding wire has a very thin laminate insulation which can be compromised by some solvents. Above all, avoid touching the windings with sharp objects. If the winding wire lamination is compromised and/or shows signs of damage, chances are it will cause a "short" in the field, overheat and self destruct. I don't mean to scare you, just making you aware of what can happen and to take extra care when working on armatures.


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

fiberglass pen tool BSRT HT391 Pickup Shoe Cleaner is 1 example
lightly to com while spinning
com (copper area in front with 3 plates around the cylinder)
works great on 440 magnum 440x2 also

for real dirty cars try some CRC electrical cleaner that is safe for plastics
let dry before you do anything


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

yep, use the fiberglass pen


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

"Trim" 4-step nail buffing block works excellent for comms & p/u shoes and it's only $2 bucks at any Walmart. The 4-step process will get you an ultra-smooth finish on any metallic surface. The HT391 fiber pen from BSRT is $6 and is only one grit/finish. I think the buffing block is a better value. JMHO-


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the 6 step from the dollar is better

works great for my t-jet tires


----------

